# Python Rack tubs.



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

i would like to make a rack for my adult carpet pythons. 
im only in the early stages but the main problem i have is finding a tub that is big enough yet not to tall would prefer around 30-40cm high. Does anyone know where i can find some? 

cheers Liam
Ps i know some of our sponsors have some nice reptile racks. i would like something similar the rack im making needs about 8-10 tubs.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you tried your local $2 store?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

i work at kmart and they do have some flat storage containers but not as big as what i need. Also googled a bit but cant find anything. i went to a $2 store they didn't even have normal storage containers


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

Bunnings and big w have some good tubs


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

ill check them out  cheers


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

No worries


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah go to bunnings and get the big tubs without lids. Works a treat..

.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

Snowman said:


> yeah go to bunnings and get the big tubs without lids. Works a treat..
> 
> .View attachment 284324


 do you house adult carpets in there?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

This is my yearling rack. Or at least the beginnings as I built it. 
Can do the same with larger tubs for adults. I just prefer to keeps adults in vivs though.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

i have to little room  my 6 vivs take up all my spare space could carpets be keep in a rack like this or is it bad because there semi arboreal? View attachment 284327


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

Liamb561 said:


> i have to little room  my 6 vivs take up all my spare space could carpets be keep in a rack like this or is it bad because there semi arboreal? View attachment 284327



I personally don't think carpets need as much hight as we give them. They will sit up high if given the option. But I have found them in the wild where the tallest trees around are 3 ft high along the coast. They are never in these trees but seem to live under the surrounding rocks.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 6, 2013)

i know i have one carpet that has a great big viv and only sits in his warm hide or a hide 30cm away from that where its cool.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

Snowman said:


> yeah go to bunnings and get the big tubs without lids. Works a treat..
> 
> .View attachment 284324



I see you've cut a square out, are you putting mesh there?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I see you've cut a square out, are you putting mesh there?


Nope. That rack ended up holding six tubs. Each tub has a 6mm glass window. 6mm is nice and strong so doesn't flex. I sanded the inside for better adhesion and stuck the glass on using sikaflex. It's been working really well for sometime now.
The hole was easy to cut with one of those Bosch multifunction oscillating tools.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

Really makes the rack a lot more like a viv being able to see the animals and what they are upto. Even just to see if they ate something I left in there or see if they have pooped. When you use the bigger tubs they usually are not see through.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it's an incredible idea, looks good and very practical. I might steal that idea


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2013)

It's not a new idea to have windows in tubs. Some rack companies supply tubs with windows. But obviously it's cheaper to make them yourself.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2013)

I know that, vision racks do it. I just never thought of doing it myself haha


----------



## caleb96 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey mate check these guys out they make racks but they will also just sell the tubs to have a look at what size tubs and send them a email telling them what tubs you are looking at getting and ask what price they are how many you would want and how much all up with postage they will help you out  and the biggest tubs they have can house adult carpets 
Snake Racks Australia - Home
Caleb.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 12, 2013)

Original poster asked for info about building a rack system, any further arguing and debating about arborial/semi arborial suitability will be removed and poster infracted !​


----------

